# Billy Cook vs. Circle Y



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If it is a BC from Texas, I would take the Circle Y

If it is a BC from OK, then a toss up on which one

.


----------



## hmb2013 (Feb 7, 2014)

Its a OK BC, used very little. The Circle Y is worn more but still great condition!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing stopping you from making a lower offer. Sellers often over price so they can seem to be giving a good deal when they lower it. I'd go for the Circle Y than the BC from Texas.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is the Circle Y the Proven or the NBHA saddle?

It's going to come down to personnel preferance, both are well made well known brands. I've rode in Billy Cooks and loved them and have loved every Circle Y saddle. But Circle Y has alot more variety. And what I asked is the 2 most common sold, I can't tell which that one is. I love riding in the Proven Circle Y, but not the NBHA saddle. So personnel preferance. Every Billy Cook I've sat in rides the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've only ever heard good things about Circle Y


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

Which one fits your horse? That is the one I would go with, unless it is not comfortable for you too. Quality wise, they are pretty equal. The Circle Y usually will have a narrower gullet & a higher cantle, while the BC will be wider & shorter cantle BUT these could be different models.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd go with the Circle Y. The seat looks more shaped and deeper than the BC. But yes, horse fit is most important. I've had to sell MY perfect saddle in the past because it didn't fit my horse at all.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

He I know that saddle! Its right across the water from me in Port Towsend. I actually emailed the seller about it. Personally I like the circle y better in this case. Wish I had known you were looking. I just sold my circle Y proven for $200 less then that saddle is listed for.


----------

